# Kann ich die Grafikkarten mit einem eigenen Netzteil versorgen?



## tom0047 (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

bitte nehmt euch etwas Zeit für mein, denke ich doch interessantes und außergewöhnlichs Vorhaben!

Ich möchte in mein i5-2500K System 2 Stk. GTX280 Grafikkarten verbauen. Nun habe ich aber derzeit nur ein schwaches (wenn auch IMHO gutes) Netzteil, ein Enermax 500W, welches bereits seit Jahren 24/7 gute Dienste leistet.

Nun, mein System nimmt ohne Grafikkarte mit iGPU 115W bzw. mit meiner alten GF9600 max. 200W (gemessen mit Prime+3DMark2006), beides bei etwas übertakteter CPU (4,6GHz), CPU Takt soll so bleiben, hat sich bereits im 24/7 Betrieb bewährt bei nur 50W im Idle ohne Grafikkarte.

Nun brauche ich aber etwas GPU Leistung, in erster Linie für Bruteforce Berechnungen, sprich die Grafikkarten werden teilweise tagelang unter Volllast laufen und wenn ich die Karten schon habe werde ich wohl auch ab und an mal ein Spielchen ausprobieren...

Mein 500W Enermax Netzteil liefert auf der 12V Schiene 2x22A bzw. 32A (384W) gesamt. Würde das zumindest für eine der Grafikkarten reichen? Ich denke schon, oder? Für beide reicht es auf jedenfall nicht. 

*Nun zur eigentlich wichtigen Frage!*
Ich habe ein hochwertiges Netzteil, dass üblicherweise für Funkgeräte und zur Versorgung von Ladegeräten verwendet wird. Dieses liefert 40A Dauerstrom bei 3-15V. Die Leistung würde passen um 2 Stück der GTX280 zu versorgen, bei einer Pmax von 240W pro Karte.

Was meint ihr kann ich die Karten mit diesem Netzteil versorgen? Vorallem hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Versorgung von Grafikkarten mit einem eigenen Netzteil? Auch Erfahrung mit einem zweiten PC-Netzteil währen bereits hilfreich. Denn das Netzteil ansich ist jedenfalls geeignet diese Leistung auch bei Dauerlast und mit sehr guter Stabilisierung und geringster Restwelligkeit zu liefern. (Deutlich besser als ein übliches ATX Netzteil, mit Oszi gemessen und eines läuft bereits seit Jahren durchgehend auf hoher Last ohne Probleme)

Nur ergeben sich folgende Fragen welche Probleme eventuell entstehen könnten:
1. Die Grafikkarte wird ja teilweise auch über den PCI-Express Slot mit Energie versorgt, immerhin bis 75Watt. Stellt dies ein Problem dar wenn die beiden Spannungen nicht vom selben Netzteil stammen und somit nicht exakt gleich hoch sind? Da ich als USV für die Grafikkarten eine eigene Bleibatterie verwenden würde, währe generell eine höhere Spannung besser, also würde ich wenn es kein Problem ist eher in Richtung der max. 12,6V gehen.
2. Wie am besten beim Einschalten vorgehen? Kann ich das Netzteil für die Grafikkarten einfach vorher einschalten? Sollte sich die Sache bewähren würde ich eventuell eine kleine Schaltung bauen die das Netzteil gleichzeitig einschaltet.
3. Laufen die GTX280 im Windowsbetrieb bei voller Auflösung auch ohne Stromversorgung an den Anschlüssen? Sprich könnte ich wenn ich diese nicht benötige einfach die Stromversorgung dieser ausgeschalten lassen? Führt der Ausfall der PCI-E Stromversorgung im Betrieb zu einem Absturz, oder läuft das System weiter? Denn dann könnte ich mir den USV Akku für die Grafikkarten sparen.

Wer jetzt meint das ist etwas verrückt, ja OK, aber einfach neue Teile kaufen ist ja langweilig. 
ABER: Sollte das so nicht klappen, würde ich ein neues Netzteil brauchen, was noch nicht so tragisch währe, aber auch meine USV währe dann zu schwach und in diesem Leistungsbereich kosten die Dinger dann schon einiges. Außerdem werde ich auf Grund des hohen Stromverbrauchs diese Berechnungen in erster Linie nur im Winter durchführen, somit kann ich immerhin die Abwärme nutzen. Kommenden Sommer werde ich je nach Bedarf bereits wieder umrüsten.

Falls ich mich wirklich für ein neues Netzteil und eine neue USV entscheide, könnt ihr mir gerne Tipps geben. Netzteil würde ich Aufgrund der guten Erfahrungen Enermax oder Corsair bevorzugen. USV - Keine Ahnung, sollte halt auch etwas hochwertiges sein und gängige Akkus verwenden.

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe!

lg
Tom


----------



## der_knoben (18. Oktober 2011)

Also es ist kein Problem, die Grafikkarten und das Board mit unterschiedlichen NT zu betreiben, hab ich auch schon gemacht.

1. Ich würde wenn möglich die 12V anpeilen, halte ich für sinnvoll, da die Leitungen auch dafür konzipiert sind, sie laufen aber auch mit etwas mehr und weniger.
2.Du musst das NT für die Grafikkarten natürlich zu erst einschalten, sonst starten die Grakas beim Drücken des normalen Startknopfes nicht, da zuwenig Saft da ist.
3. Ohne PCIe wird es wohl nicht gehen. Die Karten brauchen schon die Stromanschlüsse um zu funktionieren.

Du kannst auch statt deiner USV einfach 2 NT nehmen. ODer du nimmst einfach 1 neues NT, und zwar das Corsair AX 650. DAmit kannst du beide Grakas betreiben. Mit deinem aktuellen Enermax reicht es für 1.


----------



## poiu (18. Oktober 2011)

ein 500w könnte für zwei  GTX 285 reichen, wie alt ist das, denn 



> 12V Schiene 2x22A bzw. 32A (384W)



sind etwas dürftig für ein 500W NT?

Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 285 (SLI) (Seite 23) - ComputerBase


----------



## der_knoben (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin nach diesem Test gegangen: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 280 (SLI) - ComputerBase
Da wären 500W schon zu wenig.


----------



## Harry70 (19. Oktober 2011)

Das kann schon knapp werden, was hast du sonst noch so im System verbaut.


----------



## tom0047 (22. Oktober 2011)

Harry70 schrieb:


> Das kann schon knapp werden, was hast du sonst noch so im System verbaut.


 
Nur 1xSSD, 1xHDD und 2x Bluray und H80, 2 weitere Gehäuselüfter - Das fällt kaum ins Gewicht. 

Aber das 32A an 12V nicht reichen bin ich mir eigenlich sicher. Ich werde das auch nicht testen, da es selbst um das Netzteil schade währe wenn auch sonst nichts draufgeht.

Ich werde wohl doch ein neues Netzteil kaufen um jegliches Risiko zu umgehen. Um die Grafikkarten ginge es ja nicht (da die eh billig waren), aber einen defekt an anderen Komponenten, wenn auch unwahrscheinlich, werde ich doch nicht riskieren.
*
Also ich werde wohl ein neues Netzeil besorgen.*

Was sagt ihr zu denen?
Corsair Professional Series HX750 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750HX) | Geizhals.at EU
http://geizhals.at/eu/646952

Beide etwa selbe Preislage, das schwächere ist aber wohl neuer und 80+gold.

*Bitte um Tipps! *Preis ist eher Nebensache, solange sinnvoll, unnötig teuer sollte es natürlich auch nicht sein. Auf jedenfall muß es modulare Kabel haben, da ich sonst nicht viel verbaut habe würden unnötige Kabel stören und wichtig ist auch die Länge des 12V-ATX Anschlusses, da ich mir ein verlängern ersparen möchte.


----------



## der_knoben (22. Oktober 2011)

ICh empfehle das AX 650. Das reicht für deine Karten problemlos aus, hat 80plus Gold, gutes Kabelmanagement. Damit kannst du auch 2 GTX560TI versorgen. Mit einem 750W NT kannst du - abgesehen von 2xGTX580 - alle SIngle GPUs im SLI betreiben und auch alle Dual-GPUs.


----------

